# Ariens recalls snowblowers



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

Ariens recalls snowblowers. 

"Users trying to clear the collector or discharge chute while the machine is operating could be at risk of a finger or hand injury hazard."

You should *NEVER stick you hand down the chute or in the auger while the engine is running.
This recall is for STUPIDITY!!!!

http://www.greenindustrypros.com/web/online/Green-Industry-Pros-News/Snow-Throwers-Recalled-by-Ariens-Company-Due-to-Injury-Hazard/26$2722*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I dont understand what the recall is _for_..
all snowblowers have had this "safety issue"..for the past 50 years..

did this model come without a "guard" or something?
(which people always remove anyway..)

I agree..its a pretty pointless recall..
you cant legislate against stupidity..although the government keeps trying. 

and dont forget..in modern America, if anything bad happens to you, it is NEVER your fault..there is no such thing as personal responsibility anymore..if you chop your fingers off, it MUST be due to manufacturer negligence, not due to the fact you are a moron..call a lawyer!!









thats the REAL reason this recall even exists..manufacturers are forced to spend ridiculous money to protect themselves from morons and their lawyers..

Scot


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

But every year you hear some lost a finger on a snowblower.
Use a stick or chute clearing shovel.
When I put mine in the garage I wait a few minutes after shut down and pull the plug wire and then clean it, but it still can kick a little with the compression so I always be very carefull.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

But yes the recall is for stupid and you can't fix that. 
I just wonder when they recall the stupid what do they do with them and where do they go.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet the 600 repaired units have had a label placed on them.

"Do not stick hands in this area."

I read the topic and was expecting to find a joke, yet the more I read the more it sounded serious.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Here is the recall article-*

O.K., here's the article itself from the greenindustrypros.com link. 

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission has issued a recall alert for the SnoThro 30LE Deluxe Snow Thrower from Ariens Company. Users trying to clear the collector or discharge chute while the machine is operating could be at risk of a finger or hand injury hazard, although no injuries had been reported as of the time the recall was announced.

The recall affects roughly 1,040 units. Ariens Company has fixed about 600 of these units prior to their sale.

The model number is 921020 and serial numbers range from 000101 to 001229 and are located on a label at the rear of the unit next to the right tire. The Ariens logo is placed on the front of the control panel.

These units are sold at Home Depot and local Ariens authorized dealerships from October 2009 to January 2010 for about $1,500.

For more information, contact Ariens Company toll free at (888) 927-4367 between 7 a.m. and 4:30 p.m. CT Monday through Friday.


Reading it, and other articles on the internet when searching for more information, there have been no injuries at this time, and it says about 600 of some 1,040 units were fixed by Ariens prior to their sale. 

This, to me, indicates there may have been an issue with that particular model, #921020, that isn't necessarily related to a consumer's action. I've yet to find any mention of the specific issue, or what the fix was. I did call the 888 number, and was told by the representative of the Ariens company that answered, that these were machines that were available last year and that any of those models left on dealer's floors will have had the repair, which as she said, was a matter of changing out the auger belts.

So, without getting into too much of a big brother discussion, which is easy to do, let's ask if any members have that Ariens model 921020 in the serial number range mentioned, and if so, have you had the recall repair done?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

*Further information about the recall-*

Here is a link to the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission recall alert, dated January 11, 2011:

Snow Throwers Recalled by Ariens Company Due to Injury Hazard

Quoted from the cpsc;

"The following product safety recall was voluntarily conducted by the firm in cooperation with the CPSC. Consumers should stop using the product immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product."

"Sold at: Home Depot and local Ariens authorized dealerships from October 2009 to January 2010 for about $1,500."

So if any of our members have one of these machines, or know of anyone who does, lets make sure that they get their machine in to have it fixed.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

sheesh, if ppl don't have common sense
they are not to be touching Anything!


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

BOSMECH said:


> You just can't fix stupid.


 Right; there's still a few people who don't have enough common sense to use some caution when operating equipment. After all, it's _'common sense',_ everyone has some of it; they just don't want to use it.__


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

BOSMECH said:


> You just can't fix stupid.


Agreed, there's no accounting for what some folks will do, and I think we'd all agree that with all of it's whirling and spinning bits, a snow blower is an inherently dangerous machine to begin with, but the general impression I get from what I've read about this recall, and from what the nice lady at Ariens said, there was an additional concern with this model that added to the potential danger, and they addressed it by changing out the auger belts.


----------

